

Waiting for Dark: Inside Two Anarchists' Quest for Untraceable Money - SoftwareMaven
http://www.wired.com/2014/07/inside-dark-wallet/

======
esbranson
Tor + Silk Road + 3D printables + Zerocash (the Zerocoin successor)

[https://www.torproject.org/](https://www.torproject.org/)

[http://zerocash-project.org/](http://zerocash-project.org/)

